# personal news



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello all!

I haven't been around here for a while. Here's why:

1) I graduated from university.

2) I moved out of Montreal and back to New Hampshire... I'm still adjusting. It's hard (and expensive) to eat without ethnic markets around. 

3) Because of my move, I wasn't connected to the internet for some time.

4) I've been working like a madman... at a really great restaurant, one of the best in the state, for sure, with a couple of really great chefs who are both very supportive, teaching me lots. Also, a lot of our food comes from local organic farmers, which is also fun, educational, and very, very tasty.

5) I've been working like a madman... on my culinary school applications, which I mailed out this morning!

All in all, things are looking good.

Just thought I'd share.

I'm not sure why.

- P.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome back! Where are you in NH? I'll be up in New England during August, and would love to check out the place you're working -- it sounds good!!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Good luck!
What schools are you applying to? I'll be attending J&W in Rhode Island this fall.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Hey Mox...Congrats on the sheepskin. Good luck in Culinary school. I had a friend who lived in Conway, his dad owned a bar there. What are you majoring in, when you hit Culinary school?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nice to hear from you again Moxie. Congrats on the diploma and I hope you'll get in cookschool!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congrats Moxie! NH is soooooooo beautiful!


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks, all, for your kind words. It's good to have this whole B.A. thing out of the way. 

I've applied to NECI and CIA... If neither works out, I'll look out west for something. I'm definately more interetested in doing culinary over baking and pastry... not that I have no love for pastry. I've applied for the Winter term. I'm kinda counting on going to NECI.

Suzanne, I'm working at the Canterbury Shaker Villiage, which is about an hour and twenty minuets north of Boston, right on Interstate 93. If you're interested in swinging by, drop me a line... I can't take much credit, though, being responsible soley for the washing of dishes and the dicing of vegetables.

KateW, are you coming out of high school, or have you been doing something else?

Cheers, 
P


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been trying different paths for the past 4 years. I went to school for psychology for a year and a half and then meddled in massage therapy. Then I took some time to do nothing at all LOL. Now I am on to cooking school and I hope I make it through. 
Cooking school wasn't even a thought in my mind when I was in high school but ever since then, I've lived on my own and found I love to cook and demand good food, I thought cooking for others may be a good path.  I've always loved to cook ever since I was small, helping my mom make pie dough and such. Hehe.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Moxie,
Congrats and good luck. I don't know what I can do for you but I am a grad of NECI and I know a couple of people there from way back when. So if I can help, let me know. Email me if you need. The address is on my profile.
Enjoy.


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Heya all!

I got accepted to NECI today. I'll be taking an AOS in culinary arts there this December, provided my loans come through. Woo-Hoo!

That is, I think I will. I recently received some "insider" infromation, admittedly dated, which was rather severe NECI-wise. Allegations of "internal struggles," "not being the school it used to be," "falling in the rankings," and, perhaps worst of all, "relying heavily on sous vide techniques." What am I to make of this?

And, as for you nay-sayers who claim 50,000 is too much for a culinary education, I'll have you know my accpetance letter came with a free hat AND a free bumber sticker. That's right... Free Hat!

Woo-hoo,
P


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

LOL...free hat.
Congrats on your acceptance!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hey, if you learn proper sous vide preparation -- that is, the actual cooking and packaging, not just the reheating -- you'll have skills that many many places could use. As for the rest of the stuff you've heard: so what? Rumors are just that: rumors. And your experience there will be YOUR experience. Put in what you need to, and you'll get out what you need. Congratulations! and best of luck there.


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Hi Moxie,
I was just curious as to what your BA degree is in and why you are chosing to go to culinary school after all that. Do you love to cook? I, myself am in the process of applying to school after getting my 6-months prep cook experience out of the way. When do you start applying for loans? Are you going to apply for FAFSA?

Good Luck

:bounce: :bounce: 
Bufano


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Bufano,

My BA is in English literature, which, as it turns out, is none too practical. I'm going to cooking school after all that becasue cooking is what I really want to do... and a BA really isn't about learning anything in particular, but just learning lots of stuff that is kinda neat, and I am pretty sure all that stuff I've spent the past four years mulling over just might turn up to be useful when I'm trying to write a menu, convince my dishwasher to stay through the week, or figure out if truffle oil is really going to fly where I'm at and why.

Sounds like you're pretty set on the CIA, what with the prep experience requirement.

As for loans... I don't know. It's very spooky stuff. What I think is that one applies for loans shortly after one has been accepted someplace. I'm told that student loans rarely take more than a few days for processing.

What I'm learning, however, is that scholarships take MONTHS for processing (not to mention of labour... essay writing, form filling and the like, which can only happen once you've spent MONTHS tracking some down that apply to you and that you have an outside shot of getting.) and that there's no harm in begining a scholarship application under the assumption that when the commitee catches up with you you'll be accepted and on your way.

Good Luck,
P


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

... And, Suzanne, such sober advice. Thank you.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Moxie,
Forget the rumours, they're like the telephone game, by the time they get to you who knows how they've been mutated.
If you're lucky you will be taught by the likes of Michel LeBorgne, Robert Barral, David Miles and Duane Alberico. I'm surprised to see that Marc Davis is still there. Marc is very knowledgeable. He and I didn't exactly see eye to eye, it's funny to go back and see the comments he made about me. I think we had a begrudgingly respect for each other.
David Mackay, Tim Benzing and David Hale were all classmates of mine who went on to become instructors there.
It's a very nice group of people and I'm sure you'll really like it.
Have fun and good luck.


----------

